# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Videoklipe kengetaresh per cmime te Mtv Awards

## Jack Watson

O zot çar zoni ka  :pa dhembe: ! 

Shifeni ke minuta 1:56 dhe 2:34 sa fotozhenik që është, ikona e te e MTV-se. Kisha kohe pa qeshur!  :pa dhembe: 




 :pa dhembe:

----------


## km92

1:55  wow ca montazhe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Homer

Waaa ça zani ky Timberlandi ... m'erdhi komshia te dera me m'pyt apo zihem me kend  :pa dhembe:  

O *Jacko* s'eshte mir me u tall me fatkeqsite e tjerve  :ngerdheshje: 

Me pelqe minuta 2:17 kur u thot dasmorve "po kendoj per gezimin tuj" ( dmth ma keni pak per nder )  :pa dhembe:

----------


## km92

> O *Jacko* s'eshte mir me u tall me fatkeqsite e tjerve


loool   sa kom qesh me kete  :perqeshje:  :perqeshje:

----------


## Testim

Çfar melodije srrpski sikur mu martue shkijet, edhe zanin sikur lopt e brahimit.

----------


## Alienated

Hasani duhet te konkuroje ne MTV Music Awards, dhe jam i sigurte qe do fitoje cmimin si debutant (diletant) me i mire.

Ku i gjejne keto. Nga o ky palla?

----------


## FierAkja143

ahaha ku e gjete? lol (ne youtube e di un po cne lol)

fenomenal fare!! do tja tregoj babit ai vdes per gjera te tilla looooool


gjyna skandal fare...duke filluar nga zeri, fytyra dhe duke mbaruar me menyre qe kercen  :ngerdheshje: D

----------


## FierAkja143

> Çfar melodije srrpski sikur mu martue shkijet, edhe zanin sikur lopt e brahimit.


Te lutem mos ofendo se ai eshte pjestar i rraces superiore.

----------


## Homer

> Te lutem mos ofendo se ai eshte pjestar i rraces superiore.


Katunar superior   :ngerdheshje: 


Respekte veshjes qe ka gjate klipit, nje kombinim ngjyrash i papare

----------


## bombona

hahahaha hahahahah ahhahaha hahahahahhahaa ky katunari eshte nga malesiaja me siguri se gjith katunart e atjeshem vijn me bo vidjoklipet ne shkoder ahahahahahaha
eee qa zani ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ajajajaahhahahahaaha

----------


## bombona

ju pershendes me nje patriot te atij te parit ahaha

----------


## Testim

> ju pershendes me nje patriot te atij te parit ahaha


Silleni dhe ndonjë këngë të kënduar nga Salih Berisha kështu kur ka qenë me shoqëri, mundësisht edhe Bleonën, Mimoza Shkodra, Adelina Ismajli, Ilir Shaqiri, etj.

Që janë të këqinj këta sipër Shkumbinit tashmë u vërtetua dhe shkencërisht, vetëm na ka mbetur t'i shajmë. Madje tërë forumi pajtohet me këtë. Edhe ky shoqi im, e paska hapur temën për të sharë gegët ë???

Pra krejt në rregull qenka veç iu ka mbetur të shani, për vetitë të cilat më së shumti janë të përhapura tek çobaj si ju.

----------


## bombona

> Silleni dhe ndonjë këngë të kënduar nga Salih Berisha kështu kur ka qenë me shoqëri, mundësisht edhe Bleonën, Mimoza Shkodra, Adelina Ismajli, Ilir Shaqiri, etj.
> 
> Që janë të këqinj këta sipër Shkumbinit tashmë u vërtetua dhe shkencërisht, vetëm na ka mbetur t'i shajmë. Madje tërë forumi pajtohet me këtë. Edhe ky shoqi im, e paska hapur temën për të sharë gegët ë???
> 
> Pra krejt në rregull qenka veç iu ka mbetur të shani, për vetitë të cilat më së shumti janë të përhapura tek çobaj si ju.


qa thu more shoku se nuk po te kuptoj une ty??????????
ku jan geget me poshte se tsket ore a je ne vete ti apo jo?????
geget i kan dhan startin  kultures more po ku din ti gjo.........
po pse pakesh per ca malok ore po ashtu ka sa te duash dhe ne jug dhe ne mes te tiranes ,, se ju shkrepet disa injoranteve me bo kang do me than se gjith veriu qeka kot eee hajde mendje hajde...........

----------


## Homer

> Edhe ky shoqi im, e paska hapur temën për të sharë gegët ë???


O *Testim* bjondi me sy blu, dhe ne muzik e ndje racizmin ? lol

Un gege jam vet, por kur shoh diçka anormale/qesharake dhe anetar i familjes sime te jet ky bilbili do me vite me qesh dhe do mundohesha me çortu, por ktij Hasanit nuk ja paska than kush ne sy deri sot  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Endless

Me celular ja paskan bere vidieoklipin ketij? lol

----------


## Jack Watson

> Ku i gjejne keto. Nga o ky palla?


Besoj se palla ne fjale eshte katunar Shqiperie. Ne minuten 1:45 me duket se po zbret shkallet te Kopshti Botanik i Tiranes. Dikush ta verifikoj lol se ka mbi 10 vjet qe s'me ka rene rruga andej.

p.s. Testim, kjo eshte per humor mer plak. Qesh hé burr!

----------


## Endless

> Besoj se palla ne fjale eshte katunar Shqiperie. Ne minuten 1:45 me duket se po zbret shkallet te Kopshti Botanik i Tiranes. Dikush ta verifikoj lol se ka mbi 10 vjet qe s'me ka rene rruga andej.
> 
> p.s. *Testim, kjo eshte per humor mer plak. Qesh hé burr!*


Kujdes! Qeshet vetem me te huajt, jo me te tendin! Pavarsisht se ai eshte nje i djegur i deshperuar qe do te hyj ne boten muzikore me nje fytyr prej hajduti pulash, dhe nje ze qe mezi degjohet. Dhe te gjitha keto duke shpenzuar vetem 8.000 mij Lek te reja per te bere videoklipin. Dhe keto Lek i ka shpenzuar : 2.000 mij Lek per nusen, 2.000 mij Lek per dhendrin, dhe 4.000 mij Lek ka paguar veren dhe mezen ne restorantin ku eshte bere videoklipi. Se rrobat garant ja ka marr borxh ndonje shoku. Kurse si kamera ka perdorur celularin e fundit Nokia te komshiut. LOL! Ah se harrova, duhen edhe Lek per tekstin ne keto raste, por jam i bindur se ate e ka shkruajtur ai vet.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Nuk e di pse talleni me fatkeqsin e te tjerve ... :djall i fshehur:

----------


## BOKE

Se mos jane me mire te tjeret ne Shqiperi. Ai nivel eshte, me pak perjashtime. lol

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Cfar MTV ky pash zotin? vërtet MTV apo ja fusni kot?_

----------

